# Modify your new shanty? In what way?



## Garret

I replace the pull rope on my Shappell and add a longer one. Also, I wax the bottom for easier pulling. 

What kind of modifications do you do to your new shanty? Simple modifications that help you in the field...ah...on the ice. Any tricks that extend the life of the shanty or make it easier or more comfortable to use? Windows? Floor? zipper? Bun-g-cords? 

What kind of shanty? What do you Modify?


----------



## Steve

Put a nice big MS bumper sticker on the door


----------



## Steve J

I just added the skis you can buy from Shappell to my DX3000. Man I wish I had added them long ago. I about died pulling that thing through foot deep snow a few times
I also sprayed it down with Camp Dry this past Fall. I found that last winter when it was snowing out and I had my heater going inside that the roof leaked real badly from the snow melting on top. Seems much better now.


----------



## Garret

Steve J. Where did you get the skis? How much were they?


----------



## Steve J

The skis were only 20.00 and I got them online from the fish307 site. I'll look up the link and edit this post in a minute. The site is www.fish307.com


----------



## Garret

Thanks Steve! I do some UP ice fishing and the skis will come in handy!


----------



## jigworm

Replaced the zipper tabs with a piece of looped wire. Much easier to open the door with mittens on. Broke a couple tabs when it was real cold and had to do something.


----------



## Steve J

I agree about thie zipper pulls. I had a zipper pull tab break too and put some bailing wire in place of it and wrapped some electrical tape around it. You would think they would use heavier metal
I also found some tall plastic buckets that fit very snug in the bucket rings. They are called Moon Buckets and they come with a padded seat cushion on top that has an opening in front to throw you fish in. These buckets fit very snug in the bucket ring on the shanty and will not fall over if you pulling your shanty down a hill or up an incline. The buckets were not real cheap though. Paid $15.00 due to the padded seat cushion on top. Works great as a chair though once your set up


----------



## kbkrause

Here is the link for the ski.

http://www.fish307.com/fish/shappell.htm

It is part #SK3000 

One thing we do is put some hangers with clips on the pole above. Good for hanging goves, hats, etc...


I'm going to put those zipper pulls on mine for sure.


----------



## deepwoods

I also replaced the zipper pulls on my Shappell 2000. I used key rings instead. They are plenty big and strong. I also cut about a 1/4 inch of off the support post that goes along the roof. In the cold it was to taught to easily set up. That made a big difference.


----------



## William H Bonney

Now thats a good idea!! 

Cuttin that 1/4 inch off the top bar!

Theres another good place to buy any thing Shappell

I don't have the exact link but I think its 

www.spectacularsports.com they're just a regular store outta NY
but a great site


----------



## MGV

How did you cut off a 1/4 inch on the poles? I have only set mine up twice and each time it is pain in the butt. Way to tight of a fit. How are the ski's attached? I think that would be a great addition. Any dimensions so i can make my own?


----------



## scottfree

i actually use PAM cooking spray for lubricating the zippers on my portable shanty. they work easier and rarely get snagged. if they do it is due to frost usually. so the portable heater works good for warmin them up, but don't warm them too long or you might wind up with an extra window. lol. not that this has ever happened to me.  i do like the idea of the key rings for the tabs. great idea!!! i also use the cooking spray on the zippers of my bibs . works great!


----------



## chad 1

I added cross country skies to the bottom of my fishtrap to save the bottom plastic .

chad1


----------



## TrailFndr

I also added the Skis to my Shappell WHAT a difference they make, Installation was simple, drill 6 small holes in the proper place, put in two locknuts, and snap the rest inplace, took about 15 minutes to do.

I will be replacing the zipper tabs, thats a good Idea, I also added a long bungie to the INSIDE, I found that the hole covers didn't always stay in place with the velcro included, so I stretch a bungie from front pole to front pole to OVER the lids to hold them in place.

I also drilled 4 holes in the outer edge to hold bungies over the bucket holes and in front of them for added stuff that I carry. Nothing moves when I drag it now 

I saw an addition up at Jays last month, its a center pole that attaches to the top pole, and comes down along the front in between the holes, it has hooks and arms for lanterns and other stuff to keep them outta the way...Not sure of the cost or if it would be worth while or not.

One last thing....if you get a tear in the shappel, the black fabric is EASY to fix with simple Iron-on Patches for blueJeans, they come in blue or black and are readily availble in any fabric store.


----------



## HemlockNailer

I made removable skis from electrical conduit. Really helps when pulling in snow. Also bungy a light weight plastic storage box on the shanty when towing, to hold heater, rods,misc. Close the lid and it keeps things dry and secure.


----------



## deepwoods

MGV,

I just used a hack saw and then removed the burrs with some emery cloth. Just be careful not to cut too much.

The other added benefit in doing this is not only to ease the set up but it relieved a lot of stress on the zippers once it was set up.


----------



## Garret

Great info! I just added new key rings to my zippers and cut down my center pole about 1/8 inch. I can always take more off if needed. I'm going to drill the bungie holes next and try the pam on the zippers. It will be ready for it's first ice outing this weekend!

Keep the ideas coming!


----------



## Steve

Great thread, keep the ideas coming.


----------



## Crooked Dave

A simple and inexpensive modification I made was adding multiple zip ties to each side or my end shanty supports. Clipped off the excess tails and covered the sharp tabs w/ shrink tube. The zip ties work well for rod holders, hanging wet gloves/socks on a bungie, almost anything that takes up valuable floor space. Give it a try.
CD


----------



## Trophy Specialist

To my two-man Fishtraps, I add padded, fold down seats with backrests. I also have a plastic storage box that fits behind the seat to hold all the goodies. I added a couple of rod holders and a homemade bracket for an ice auger that fits across the backs of the folded seats. All the corners of the tent material were covered with duct tape to prevent holes. When the duct tape wears out, I replace it. If I have to pull it a distance, I attach a deer drag harness to it that goes around both of my shoulders. I've got some old carpeting in the shelter for my whimp dog to lay on. I also added some reflective tape to prevent snowmobilers from running me over. I slipped two, 2X2s about 3' long into the slots on the side pannels, which keep them from flopping in the wind. I stapled them in at the ends to keep them from sliding out. I put my name and addres on it to deter theft and make it legal.


----------



## Jeff_03

This isn't a shanty modification but it's a good orginization mod...

I use a Trap (guide series) and I normally end up putting out a tip up. Problem I kept having is that tip-up's, rods, propane tanks, etc. would all get tangled up or just be scattered out in a mess in the bottom of the sled...

My sollution:
I took two 5 gallon buckets and modified them into one. I cut about half the bucket face off at the very bottom of the first bucket, this way I can slide the round frabil tip-ups in and out without having gear piled on top of them. I then took the second bucket and cut roughly the bottom 4 inches of the bucket off. The I placed that bottom piece into the first bucket. This is where I keep my propane, small tackle box and fish. I held the bottom bucket piece in place with zip ties. I then mounted 3 - 1 1/2" pvc pieces to the outside of the bucket at the bottom to hold my rods.

Now I have everything except my flasher in the 1 bucket which holds everything very neatly and very accessible. 

That's what I do and love it...


----------



## HeavyChevy

I got a quick question if the skis are screwed on the floor how does the shanty lay flat when open shappel shanty im talking about.


----------



## William H Bonney

The skis are actually on a horseshoe type bracket the folds up and down, its hard to explain but fairly simple once you seem 'em


----------



## deepwoods

I am not sure if you do this but i take my bucket and place it in a milk crate. It fits perfect. This makes my bucket much more stable when I am towing it (my shanty) out and when I set up my shanty I get an end table out of the deal for my stuff (coffee, jigs, bait, etc.) instead of setting things on the floor and having them get all wet. 

It is just the right size between 2 anglers in my shanty.


----------



## woodsman rick

The skis on the shappells fold back tight to the bottom. You have to remove one screw on each ski. I bring an extra screw with me knowing sooner or later I will drop & loose one of those buggers. The pole that connects to the top pole and bottom works good on keeping the fabric back in strong winds also. Cutting 1/4" off the top pole makes a world of difference in setting up my shanty. 

I bring two pieces of wood (6"x20"x3/4") to place at the door openings, cuts down on the wind blowing through, I'm trying to find time to sew 6" of extra cloth on the doors so I won't need the wood.


----------



## SteelFisher

Where can you get the skis for the shappell shanties around flint or royal oak?


----------



## Steve J

Just order the skis online from the link listed above. I live in Rockford and I ordered them Monday am and got them on Wednesday via UPS.


----------



## MGV

I will be adding the bungy strap for the doors and the bigger loops of some sort to open the zippers. I am going to look at making my own ski's for the bottom.


----------



## Garret

MGV...try the key rings for the zippers. What a difference. The Pam works great as well. Mine now unzips as smooth and easy as can be.


----------



## Melon

Sounds like I've got some work to do on my shanty before I go out this weekend. Bungee to keep the doors open, hack off a 1/4 inch from the top support, key rings on the zipper. Thanks for all the tips guys.


----------



## scottfree

its a great feeling to know that when one of our fellow sportsman has a problem or just needs a few ideas, that we all pitch in and give our two cents. what a great thread! hope that we all get more use out of our shanty's because of it.


----------



## Garret

I second that! I know it will lengthen the life of my shanty.

THANKS ALL!!


----------



## Melon

A great thread!


----------



## gratefulk

For those with the Shappel 3000 shantys. I've only used mine twice and would like input on where people store the top support bar when they take down their shanty? I almost lost one, so I must not be keeping it in the right place. Any tricks would be appreciated. 

Havent tried this, but wouldnt S hooks work on the top bar to provide hanging room for a heater, gloves, etc. Or would this top bar be too unstable?

Great tip with the bungie. The velcro only lasted my first trip out to hold open my traps, I was stuck using my ice scoop to prop the traps open. 

-grateful


----------



## catfishtom210

I have an old Clam (5600? 5'X6') with the frame poles that you put together. They're a pain but the support poles for on top can be slid off on one end and things looped through. I usually hang a bucket (after taking my vexilar out), and throw gloves, my cleats, etc. in there which keeps the floor less cluttered. I used to carry a few wire hangers to hang gloves on and these could also be used to hang a bucket on shanties with a preset frame. I also use the hole covers, which are removeable wood pieces, at each door to seal the bottom better and then unzip the door from the top and step carefully in and out. I bought a 32'' bungie cord to go from the center to end pole over my holes to prevent the shanty skin from ballooning in on my holes, lantern etc. I replaced the wing nuts that hold the hole covers in place with wood strips (I think they are dowel rods split in half).

This year I added a propane lantern and a 30'' tree and an accessory hose. This keeps the lantern up and out of the way (which is great as I no longer melt teardrops or line over it!), and also run my heater/coooker off of it. I've had the lantern and heater running 8-10 hours every time out this year and have yet to reach the bottom of either the 5 or 10 lb. propane tank! The wife works at a propane plant so "propane and propane accessories" are cheaper for me!

Tonight I hope to be adding conduit skis to my sled as the cross country skis did not hold up to punishment. I am also looking to build a platform to go over the center floor ridge in the shanty where I can put the propane tank and heater because the way I've used it so far my two man would only fit me and my stuff....or me and another guy squeezed against the door due to my stuff. I will use hinges on each end leg to be able to fold it down for storage.

When I used to use a white fuel lantern I would take the lantern case off and turn it upside down and place it in the corner for a garbage container and then dump this in a bag when leaving.

BTW, when I say I, for the most part, this means my buddy who actually has the hands-on skills to do these things! 

I also like the idea of using a plastic composite gutter piece inside running from one pole to another for a shelf....someone else here has done this and I also read that this was a Dave Genz idea! I figure on putting it behind me however as otherwise I'd be spending time fishing for the things that fell in the hole! (Come to think of it I am going to start a thread about things dropped in the hole and associated retieval stories!)

Tom


----------



## scottfree

when i take mine down i place the support bars on top of the plastic tarp prior to closin the shanty. i have not had any problems with holes or losin them yet. goin on 4 yrs. the idea about cuting 1/8-1/4 inch off this bar is a great idea and works wonderfully. makes the zipper work like it is suppose to . without splittin open.


----------



## bgoodenow

appreciate the tip on storing the poles for the top beam. The first time I popped it up, I thought I had been shorted because I couldn't find them. Moved the shanty, and they were on the ground. Apparently they were in the center coming out of the box. Anyway, since then when I collapse it I've kind of wondered what would be the best place to keep them. Lots of good tips here! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Garret

I wrapped a piece of Velcro around each end of the two piece center pole about 2" in from the end. Then I added two strips to the floor carpet one in each corner on one side of the shanty floor. After breaking down the center pole and separating the two pieces, I press them on the Velcro strips on the floor. So far it's worked great. May need to fasten the Velcro floor strips down better so they don't get pulled up while fishing.


----------



## Hunt4Ever

First, I agree with the bucket in the milk crate thing. I do that, the table is excellent. I like to cook in my shanty (FishTrap Guide) and that provides me a good spot for my little burner. I put a small piece of plywood one area of the top, that's for my coffee cup, the last jig I changed to the next one I'd like to try.

Second, bungee cords. I use them for lots of stuff. I think the best idea is hanging stuff from the ceiling bars. I've even hung my lantern from there. You just need to hang them low enough so you don't melt the ceiling. I also hang a small radio on the side. You just seem to be needing space to put your stuff. I don't like the ice to be to cluttered, I end up kicking stuff.

Third, I use a small laundry basket for most of my gear I take out. It keeps it all in one spot and fits under the seat well. When I come home, I just take that out and all my rods and tackle are ready for re-rig.

I'm looking for a way to mount rod holders for the FishTrap series. Anyone have any ideas? I'm thinking something on the rolled edge of the sled.


----------



## Garret

One more add on for my S3000. (like adjustes3) I cut 1/4 in. piece of plywood for the area between the floor holes for setting my lantern, heater etc...on. It fits in snug and I attached a couple of very small bungies to this piece of wood for holding the bottom of my lantern or heater in place. The lantern can't fall over, slide or fall in. The piece of wood is removed when closing down the shanty.

I also cut a 1/2 thick piece of plywood about 7" wide and 18" long to stand between the hole doors against the wall fabric. Now, when I use the bungie cord stretched from pole to pole to hold open the floor doors, it also keeps this piece of plywood pressed against the wall between the hole doors. No more melting the wall fabric when the wind is blowing or if the lantern gets bumped.


----------



## Steve

Can you hang a lantern from the center post or will it be hot enough to burn a hole in the ceiling?


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Never tryed it Steve. Always put lantern on floor to see lines better and give off heat better since heat rises. Have two permantly fixed and hard plumbed in my hardside shanty. They are 3ft off floor and I am not sure I like it. May lower them next year.


----------



## ih772

bump


----------



## gofish

I made a frame using 2"x2" wood studs. The frame is blocked up to give ground clearance. I then attached 2 old downhill skis to the frame. The "Sled" has poly rope weaved over it to make a sort of web to support the shanty. I used a pair of downhill skis to make towing easier. The skis being about 3"x6' have a lot less resistance pulling it on snow than the 3'x6' bottom of the shanty. The sled also gives me a place to store my auger and other gear off of the ice. 
As for tying my shanty to the ice to prevent it from blowing away, this is what I use now. It uses 2 claws (hardened steel) and a threaded bar. I drill a hole half way throough the ice and screw the bar so it grips the inside of the hole. This prevents you from having to worry about the hole refreezing, and you don't need any tools. It is adjustable for a 7"to about 10". I drill the hole (1/2 way through) directly behind my shanty an tie the front and rear corner to the anchor. 
The entire sled and shanty can then easily be lifted into the truck and is ready for the next trip.
For information on parts on the anchor, contact me at [email protected] I still have some parts left to make more.


----------



## Steve

I like that idea for an ice anchor.


----------



## ih772

That's a great idea for an anchor!


----------



## WALLEYEvision

"gofish" - great ice anchor idea!


----------



## Frantz

GoFish do you have any pics of the frame you built? Also, I have no idea what my shanty is but it is a shappell with the holes on the same side of the tent and it is like a cheap silver covering like those cheap tarps. I have the same problem with the center being to tight when I setup, but I sure like it that way when there is any level of wind as it is a lot quieter than some of the looser ones out there. You guys just use a small peice of rope to hang the lantern from the center post?


----------



## north shore

get rid off all the seating and hardware and sit on a good cooler and it doubles as rod storge etc.Lightens the load a little


----------



## stampman

I got 2 c clip from USL for my fish trap 2. Take a 24 inch piece of 2 by 2 and mount then to the 2 c clip poles. Add 4 small j hooks to the 2 by 2 piece of wood,hang from top crossover pole. I kept 4 rods ready to use, 2 for pan fish 2 for the big fish. Also made the attach poles to swing in for easy storge. Second thing i did was mounted a small motorcycle battery in my shanty . I can run my 12 volt inside light an my flasher in case the flasher battery dies.


----------



## William H Bonney

Aahhh the motorcycle battery is a good idea. I can't quite picture what the 2 "c clips" would be, and how you mounted them?? Any way of posting a pic??


----------



## Trophy Specialist

When I drag my shelter onto the ice, to make the pull easier, I attach a deer drag that has two shoulder straps to the sled. I also put my minow bucket, tipups, hole covers and Auger into a Jet Sled and tie it off on the back of my Fish Trap II when pulling it long distances. Spreading out the weight over two sleds makes it easier to pull, especially over deeper snow. What I need to do is train my dog to pull the stuff out onto the ice.


----------



## Burksee

> _Originally posted by north shore _
> *get rid off all the seating and hardware and sit on a good cooler and it doubles as rod storge etc.Lightens the load a little *


Absurd! Using a cooler for anything other than the storage and inventory control of "wobbly pops"! You should be banned from this site! 

OK, I might have over reacted a bit. Great Idea!


----------



## river_walleye

I haven't found any reflective tape that stays on my shanty. Instead when I am out at night I have a set of triangular reflectors like those used by truckers. I put one on either side of the shanty..
Another tip is, if you use a hose to adapt a larger propane tank to your heater or lantern, keep spare o-rings in your box. I had a severe leak last year that forced me to shut down the heat!


----------



## perchjerker

Great thread.

I made up rod storage tubes out of approx 32" long pvc and attached them to one side of my fishtrap securing them to the brachet that holds the poles, so that the handles are right under the seat. I cut grooves in the holders so that they grip the spinning reels tight and dont fall out.

I also made a shelf out of a peice of gutter that holds odds and ends that runs along the inside front of the tub.

Got rid of the pull rope and used a length of seat belt webbing that I cah sling across my shoulders to pull it with.


----------



## Banditto

I like the post about making a fish access door used to throw the fish outside the shanty so they freeze good. He used a lantern to make it.


----------



## stampman

If anyone is interested on the c clip and what the look like. They are on the end of the spreader poles on the clam shanty. Go to www.the-clam.com then find at top (new on line store ) ,then hit quick connecter or pole spreader if you want the pole an clip.


----------



## bgoodenow

Made an accidental inprovement to a Shappell 4000. The top support poles were gone when we got it (used), so we used PVC instead. We had the lantern hanging from the center pole, and the heat made it warp! We promptly removed the lantern (!) and then once it cooled, we flipped it over so the bow goes up. Now we have extra head-room, just like the new models!


----------



## MiketheElder

I thought it would be helpful to restart this thread.

I'm thinking about removing the seat assembly from my Fish Trap Pro. Any suggestions?

Big Mike


----------



## ih772

Here's my shanty mod.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=120435


----------



## Garret

May as well bring this thread back up now that we are hitting the hard water.

G-MAN


----------



## RiverRanger

Awesome thread, I have taken a few of these ideas and will surely be doing some work to the shanty this weekend.Thanks eveyone.


----------



## brdhntr

Yarddog said:


> I thought of an idea from them rolled up plastic sleds from when I was a kid. I got a Shappell. The thing pulled great on the ice but in the snow it was a bummer. I fixed the problem with a sheet of plastic 4 inches longer and 2 inches wider than the bottom of shanty is when folded. I lucked out and found some plastic about an eight inch thick. Then I drilled 2 holes near the front of the plastic sheet. One hole in front of the other so you can run the rope of your shanty through it. All you do is set the folded shanty on the plastic, run the rope thru the holes, and it pulls like a dream. Saves the bottom from stones an such on the ground also.


I bungee mine to my Jet Sled. Easy to pull, and I can store a lot of stuff under the shanty in the sled.


----------



## UNCLE AL

I bought a clam pro this summer that was assembled and never used, and this rod was in the sled. can anyone tell me if this is for the clam pro, or what it's for. Thanks


----------



## frznFinn

Uncle Al-It looks like it's the rear spreader pole as seen on step ten in the manual

http://www.clamcorp.com/clam_manuals/07-08-PRO-LO-RES.pdf


----------



## UNCLE AL

frznFinn said:


> Uncle Al-It looks like it's the rear spreader pole as seen on step ten in the manual
> 
> http://www.clamcorp.com/clam_manuals/07-08-PRO-LO-RES.pdf


frznFinn
Thanks for the pdf owners manual, I didn't get one with the pro


----------

